# Johannes Cocceius on pactional merit and the covenant of works



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 11, 2021)

§124. XII. Man, therefore, by the very fact that he was made according to God’s image, has been constituted as in a covenant with God. I call this covenant or pact a firm agreement in mutual obligation because God bound Adam by oath unto loving and seeking him as his God, that is being examined also in an ardent attachment to God together with obedience throughout the examination period, performed to God’s eternal glory in him who will be revealed in beatific life. And in turn he offered to Adam the assurance of what must be expected for standing in uprightness and rectitude, and for observing the law of examination, and from him, as his God, for striving after that revelation of God’s glory in himself, and the blessing in the multiplication of his posterity with God’s image. This is already clearly evident from what has been said.

§125. XIII. In this pact, heavenly life is considered as the reward that must be reckoned according to what is owed. This is usually called merit. But what the nature of this merit would be must be considered. It is not condign. Man is able to pay nothing to God, God accepts nothing from his hands, it is not profitable or beautiful according to man’s work. Man owes everything to God. See Luke 17:10. It, therefore, remains that merit is by the covenant.

For the reference, see Johannes Cocceius on pactional merit and the covenant of works.


----------

